# Cant find info Date Great soda



## DFW Digger (Jun 18, 2020)

Acl bottle just curious who made it. Or any other info . Thanks.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 18, 2020)

I’m guessing 60’s, but I couldn’t find any info


----------



## DFW Digger (Jun 18, 2020)

Maybe a special valentine's / new years run? Had to 7up or Sprite. Maybe a champagne. I'm thinking 60s too. Still a cool acl. Thanks for looking.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 18, 2020)

Never heard of it but the graphics are great!  Very classically 60s design.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 18, 2020)

Could the 63 on bottom be the date? LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 19, 2020)

Might be a 'Liberty Glassworks" bottle LG.


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 19, 2020)

Interesting bottle - and a real mystery.  I have been collecting and studying ACL soda bottles for 45+ years and I have never-ever seen or owned one that did not have some type of bottler information on it.  Even if they don't have a state or location on them, they at least have the name of the company or bottler who bottled it.  I looked around and could only find a total of three examples - all of which are identical to DFW's bottle.  The one I am attaching is dated 1961.  By the way, Rich is correct about the bottles being made by Liberty Glass.  They used the LG mark between about 1955 and 1994.

I also found the attached carton.  According to the description, it was made by the Mead Packaging Co., whose parent company was located in Dayton, Ohio.  Although at one time they had 39 factories located in 16 different states, and went by several different names. Unfortunately, the maker of the carton doesn't help determine who bottled the brand. Speaking of the brand, I think its called "Date" and the other wording is just a clever way to promote it. 

This link is to a history of Mead Packaging / Mead Corporation ...





__





						The Mead Corporation - Company Profile, Information, Business Description, History, Background Information on The Mead Corporation
					

History of The Mead Corporation



					www.referenceforbusiness.com
				








The only information it seems to display is the Contents






The 780 is a Style Code - The 7 is a Mold Cavity Number





As far as I know, the carton does not have any Bottler or location information on it.  Although it does indicate the brand was likely marketed and sold commercially, and not just some type of promotional give-away.  Although it might have been.  I really don't know!


"go steady on a date"


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 19, 2020)

That carton and design is definately early 60s all day long.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 20, 2020)

the 2 hearts remind me of the old Great Scotts Grocery Stores that had 2 hearts on there store sign. hmm. LEON.


----------



## DFW Digger (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you all for the info. Really an odd duck bottle. Maybe it is a store brand . Another thread to follow. Buddy of mine said he had and sold one 2 yrs ago at a show. Would love to have the carton. Better graphics than the bottle. Would be nice to know soda/beer or flavor?


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 20, 2020)

This DATE COLA bottle might not be related, but thought I would post it anyway as a possible clue.  It has some catchy phrasing that's similar, but other than that, who knows.  The trees are probably Date Palms, which might explain the brand name. I couldn't find anything related to Date Cola Incorporated.  At first, I could only find two examples, and was surprised to find one currently on eBay.  Check it out ...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DA...339786?hash=item420a0b144a:g:WY4AAOSwJ89dm42m

This particular bottle was described as being dated 1947 - But that is unconfirmed - No photo of the base


----------



## cheromike (Jun 24, 2020)

QUOTE="GLASSHOPPER55, post: 732377, member: 21970"]
That carton and design is definately early 60s all day long.
[/QUOTE]  I  agree with Grasshopper, it is the early 1960 time with Jaqueline Kennedy in the White House.  Note the cut of the hem and sleeve, and especially the "Jackie Look" hairstyle.  She domineered all styling of the time, with bright pastel colors adopted by the car companies, to simple clean cut cost effective living style.  It is the pinnacle of the World War 2 generation.  A time of hard won optimism.  --Mike Elling, Sharon, Tennessee


----------



## Rodwon (Jun 24, 2020)

Might these be salesman samples for the bottler?


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 24, 2020)

This Heart Club bottle is (sort of) similar - but who knows?


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 24, 2020)

Rodwon

They could very well be salesman samples - but I'm leaning more towards a TEST MARKET brand.  If so, that might explain the lack of a bottler and/or location - sort of a blind taste test - ???

*BLIND DATE?*


----------



## lbgbottler (Jun 24, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> Acl bottle just curious who made it. Or any other info . Thanks.




L.G. ………………Liberty Glass Company, Sapulpa, Oklahoma (1918-c.1995), mark used c.1924-c.1936. Note that periods are used.
L-G………………..Liberty Glass Company, Sapulpa, Oklahoma (1918-c.1995), mark used c.1934-c.1967.  Note that mark includes a dash.
L G………………..Liberty Glass Company, Sapulpa, Oklahoma (1918-c.1995), mark used c.1955- c.1995.  Dash removed. (NOTE: There is a considerable overlap of the time periods during which these three mark variations were used (L.G. / L-G / L G) so careful scrutiny for an accompanying date code is advised. This information on approximate dates of use courtesy of author/researcher Bill Lockhart.) The Liberty Glass Company factory became part of the Ball-Foster Container Corporation in about 1995,  Saint-Gobain Containers in 2000, now (after c. 2014) operating as part of the Ardagh Group.    Also, check the L.G.CO. mark page for info on other factories that used a somewhat similar mark.


----------

